# ClampTite tool



## BMW Rider (Apr 16, 2017)

I've seen several home made versions of these handy wire clamping tools, so I figured I'd have a go at making one myself. Turned this out yesterday in a couple hours from plain steel. I wanted it mostly to carry on my motorcycle for emergency repairs, but now I'm thinking I'll do a second one of corrosion resistant materials for that and just keep this one in the shop.


----------



## EricB (Apr 16, 2017)

Never heard of them, I just looked them up. Very cool tool and yours looks great! What material are you planning on?


----------



## BMW Rider (Apr 17, 2017)

Second version will be a combination of aluminum for the body and stainless for the hardware.


----------



## BMW Rider (Apr 19, 2017)

Second tool is made. I used aluminum for the body and picked up a stainless bolt and wing nut for the hardware. The pins are pieces of an old car antennae.


----------



## lazyazz (Apr 20, 2017)

Very good BMW Rider,
I had never heard of one either (sheltered life I guess).... 
looked it up on you tube "ClampTite Wire Clamp Tool | SEMA Show Preview".
Very cool, and yours looks like it will so do the trick.
Extremely handy tool for the car, trailer, motorcycle or anywhere in the shop..uses are endless..!!


----------



## DPittman (Apr 20, 2017)

Well that's a neat and simple tool I've never seen before!  I too had to Google it to see how it was used.  I would like to make one....anyone have a set of plans ?

Don


----------



## RobinHood (Apr 20, 2017)

Nicely done BMW Rider! I like the use of the spring (roll) pins in your first version. Simple, effective, and strong.

Now i just have to go out and make one myself. I have two spools of SS Safety Wire in my toolbox already.


----------



## BMW Rider (Apr 20, 2017)

Here is the drawing I worked from. I didn't get too fussy about working to the exact measurements as it did not seem that critical to me. 

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=63748&d=1383509051


----------



## DPittman (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks...but it seems I have to register with them to view


----------



## John Conroy (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## DPittman (Apr 21, 2017)

Ah very nice, thank you for the diagram 

Don


----------



## Dennis P (May 9, 2017)

Nice tool to have around, ill add it to the "to be made" list haha
Thanks for showing


----------



## Marc Moreau (Jan 16, 2020)

BMW Rider said:


> Second tool is made. I used aluminum for the body and picked up a stainless bolt and wing nut for the hardware. The pins are pieces of an old car antennae.
> View attachment 1623


Nice I am working in one like this .


----------

